# [Verkaufe] Xbox Live Codes (48 Stunden und 7 Tage Gold, Borderlands 2) und verschiedene Steam Keys (Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, BO2, MW3)  und BF4



## Kibek (31. Dezember 2014)

*[Verkaufe] Xbox Live Codes (48 Stunden und 7 Tage Gold, Borderlands 2) und Steam Keys (Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, BO2, MW3)  und BF4  zu billigen Preisen*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier folgendes loswerden:

48 Stunden Codes (Xbox Live) für 2€
7 Tage Codes (Xbox Live) für 3€
Borderlands 2 (Xbox Live) für 10€
Assassins Creed: Unity (Xbox One) für 26€

und

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Day Zero Edition) (Steam) für 45€
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (Steam) für 17€
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Steam) für 17€
Battlefield 4 (Origin) für 17€

Die Bezahlung erfolgt über Paypal. Bitte meldet euch per PN.


Viele Grüße


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2014)

sry .. aber lol .. 

XBox Live Zeit, die du wahrscheinlich beim Adventkalender gewonnen hast, hier zu verkaufen, ist einfach nur lame ...


----------



## Kibek (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo golani79,


> XBox Live Zeit, die du wahrscheinlich beim Adventkalender gewonnen hast, hier zu verkaufen, ist einfach nur lame ...



Die von dir angesprochenen Keys stammen aus Spielepackungen als Beilage. Ich habe beim Adventskalender nicht mitgemacht und daher auch nichts gewonnen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kibek (2. Januar 2015)

#Push


----------

